# Mühle just launched the Panova Red



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

📸 borrowed from Mühle


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

Red is my flash fish to a barracuda.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow. Seriously red. Very nice compliment to their green dialed version, IMHO.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Pow! That's stunning.


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

I like that a lot. Why are there so many watches I have to have!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

That red looks deep! I hope someone shares real world pics!


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

the red dial alone makes me want to put this watch on my want-to-buy list (why oh why did I have to find this forum?)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

van_helsing said:


> the red dial alone makes me want to put this watch on my want-to-buy list (why oh why did I have to find this forum?)


Some very inspiring pics on their FB site.


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

StufflerMike said:


> Some very inspiring pics on their FB site.


Cheers - will check it out right away.....


----------



## cratercraver (Jan 10, 2014)

Suggestions regarding retailer options?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A "life shot" from our visit to Mühle on WED.


----------

